# cellpadding nur für die linke seite



## black-dog (13. März 2002)

wenn ich in meinem table-tag cellpadding einstelle, gilt das ja für oben, unten, rechts und links! wie kann ich mein cellpadding nur für die linke seite einstellen? (ohne css)


----------



## b-n-d (13. März 2002)

soweit ich weiss nicht ohne CSS, aber versuchs doch einfach indem du links neben jede zelle eine zusätzliche zelle mit z.b. width="2" oder so...


----------



## elgo (13. März 2002)

geht nur mit css und zwar so 

<td style="padding-left: 10px;">test</td>


----------



## braindad (13. März 2002)

ohne css geht es nicht, jedenfalls nicht direkt. mit purem HTML kommst du nur weiter, wenn du es so machst, wie b-n-d schon vorschlug: eine zusaztliche zelle mit width="wasduwillst". oder besser noch: eine zelle mit einem blind.gif als inhalt.


----------

